# 4.3.0 Released

## Udo

Bin mal gespannt ob meine M9 dann endlich funtzt.

Und wann ein Ebuild da ist.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Bin mal gespannt ob meine M9 dann endlich funtzt.
> 
> Und wann ein Ebuild da ist. 

 

Ich denke mal das wird noch ein bis zwei wochen dauern. schliesslich sind noch nicht mal die offiziellen sourcen über den ftp server verfügbar.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## McPringle

Scheint schon vorhanden zu sein:

bash-2.05b$ locate xfree-4.3.0

/usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.0.ebuild

cu

McPringle

----------

## Udo

Geil werde ich gleich mal saugen.

Danke,aber gestern war es noch nicht drinn....

*freuwiedooof*

Gruß Udo

----------

## Mooses

Hi

Nachdem ich 4.3 emerged hab, geht die größer/kleiner/Bar Taste nich mehr. Allerdings nur unter X, auf der Konsole is alles Klar.

Funzt das bei euch?

----------

## Udo

Bei mir geht nur altgr nicht,leider kann ich dadurch keine Sonderzeichen eingeben oder eine Email Addresse.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruß Udo

----------

## Mooses

Wie sind deine Einstellungen?

Bei mir:

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

----------

## Udo

Sorry,Alt Gr geht doch nur anstelle von dem Euro oder Emailzeichen kommt ein e oder q auf dem Schirm unter KDE oder Terminal. Auf der Konsole geht es..

Außer Xfree wurde nix geändert.

Scheint fasst so ,als sei ein Font nicht korrekt gesetzt......

Leider lässt sich meine USB Maus auch nicht mehr Ansprechen und ich habe alle Einstellungen wie bei 4.2.1,nur wenn ich sie am PS2 Bus stecke schaffe ich es sie anzusprechen...

Komisch so ganz tot bleibt der Mauszeiger,wenn ich sie am USB anschließe. 

Usbview zeigt mir aber an das ein Logitech drann ist am USB,seltsam seltsam........

----------

## Mooses

Was hast du für Einstellungen in der XF86.conf?

----------

## Udo

So sind meine Einstellungen wie ich sie am Laufen habe(erstmal):

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

Und so hatte ich sie als die USB-Maus vorher noch lief:

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

Und hier meine Keyboard einstellungen.....

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

So hatt Xf86config es eingerichtet......

----------

## McPringle

 *Mooses wrote:*   

> Wie sind deine Einstellungen?
> 
> Bei mir:
> 
>     Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
> ...

 

Hallo Mooses,

probiere mal:

```
Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"
```

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## meyerm

Hi Udo,

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Bin mal gespannt ob meine M9 dann endlich funtzt.

 

uuund? Wie schaut's mit der GraKa aus?  :Smile:  *schrecklichNeugierigSei*

Marcel

----------

## Udo

Ja sie funktioniert auch 3D geht.

Soo schnell wie mein Geforce 3 System ist es nicht und das nehme ich mal an ist ne Sache von Xfree.

Aber ich bin Trotzdem froh das ich mein Laptop endlich vernünftig Nutzen kann.

Gruß Udo

----------

## citizen428

@mooses:

 *McPringle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probiere mal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

McPringle hat recht, diese Einstellung hat das selbe Problem bei mir mit XFree 4.2.99 behoben.

----------

## meyerm

Super! Puh, jetzt bin ich beruhigt. Naechste Woche naemlich bekomme ich mein neues Notebook mit selbigem Chip. Da ist XFree gerade noch in letzter Sekunde sozusagen gekommen.  :Smile: 

Danke Dir

----------

## Udo

Bei mir hat pc105 keine Änderung gebracht Euro,

add und mnü Symbole sind nicht erreichbar auf der Tastatur unter X....

 Gruß Udo

----------

## Mooses

So, nachdem ich am wochenende bissel rumgeschaut hab, bin ich auf  

 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst

gestoßen. da hab ich dann mit recht großem Erstaunen z.B toshiba_s3000 entdeckt, was dann am Laptop auch sofort gefunzt hat. 

Am Desktop hat allerdings auch pc105 nichts gebracht. Aber: microsoft als Xkbmodel funzt!

kleiner Tip: erst mal mit 

setxkbmap -model microsoft

ausprobieren.

Falls das auch nich tut, einfach mal o.g. Liste nach Möglichkeiten durchsuchen.

Viel Glück

Mooses

----------

## Selkie

setxkbmap -rules xfree86 -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys

damit geht bei mir alles wieder und ich muss auch nit immer leertaste nach ~ drücken  :Smile: 

bei euro kommt bei mir auch "?" aber ich denke das könnte ein tieferliegendes Problem sein, weil der euro ist ja erst in diesem iso standard mit der 15 hinten definiert, und das meiste benutzt den mit der 1 hinten

----------

## nibbler

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem und so hats geklappt:

 *Selkie wrote:*   

> setxkbmap -rules xfree86 -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys

 

Komischerweise funktioniert es nicht wenn ich die gleichen Einstellungen in der XF86Config vornehme.

Was jemand wieso das so ist?

----------

